# Any port:  SIZE_MAX undeclared



## nychold (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,

I wish I were coming here with some better news, but I've just completed a fresh install, and I think I messed something up.  I installed this on my old K6-2 box, to be used mostly as an SVN server, so I'm already amazed that it runs.  (Ubuntu, Debian, and Gentoo wouldn't.)  And, though I can SSH into the box, I can't sudo or su to root in order to compile the ports, or even chmod/chown them so I can compile them as a different user.  So please don't ask for the full error.  That's a lot of typing. 

Anyway, every time I try to install a port (samba33 was the first, then bash and nano), the files download correctly, decompress correctly, but fail immediately on compile, with the following error:


```
SIZE_MAX undeclared
```

There's lots more, mostly stemming from the gettext library, dipping down into vasnprintf.  I've looked on this forum, and on the web, but couldn't find a good solution.  The closest was to add #define SIZE_MAX ((size_t)-1) to /usr/include/limits.h, which fixed the above error, but resulted in another similar error:


```
intmax_t undeclared...
```

What's going on guys?  Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## nychold (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, sorry...should probably note I'm running FreeBSD 8.


----------



## crsd (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you using custom CFLAGS? Check /etc/make.conf


----------



## nychold (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think so...it's a fresh install, as of an hour ago.  /etc/make.conf doesn't even exist.


----------

